# IWB knife carry question



## sbebenelli (Apr 29, 2007)

I've never been into knifes like alot on here so this question might sound dumb. When someone says they carry their knife inside waist band (IWB) how are they doing it? Just clipped to their pants or in some sort of sheath?


----------



## adnj (Apr 29, 2007)

It's a fixed blade in a sheath with the sheath IWB.


----------



## carrot (Apr 29, 2007)

For me it tends to be a folding knife with not too aggressive texturing that doesn't ride really high (knives like the Para and Military are out). Small flat knives like the Spyderco Cricket work well for this too. Clipped on the inside of the waistband, behind my hip, or clipped in front of my front pockets.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 29, 2007)

I would like to try IWB carry but am worried if it will accidentally open when sitting or stretching or something! Is my fear unfounded? Anyone heard of accidents while IWB carry? 

AlexGT


----------



## Shreklight (Apr 29, 2007)

Alex, I think you will be okay unless its a switchblade or something like that. I carry a Spyderco Endura in the exact fashion Carrott described and have never had a problem.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess I'm just a nerdy guy that has enough pockets for my knives - IWB is for concealing, and I don't conceal knives..

That being said, though, I just stuck my benchmade stryker back there. Seems alright. I'll try it a little and see how it goes.. that WOULD free up some pocket room..


----------



## tradderran (Apr 30, 2007)

If I am going someplace that I really should not be. (You know that part of town). I will clip a auto inside my wast as a backup for my handgun.:touche:


----------



## carrot (Apr 30, 2007)

For IWB I would never carry a knife tip-up without a strong detent, or if it didn't have a strong detent I would carry it tip-down. My preference for IWB to prevent (theoretical accidents) is for knives that have a strong tendency to stay closed, such as good lockbacks. I would be wary of liner, integral, and compression lock knives for IWB carry as they do not have the tendency to close... several times on my Paramilitary I have had the blade slightly opened and snag on clothing or my hand.


----------

